
Ask HN: Open-Source Social Media Feeds Aggregator - sureshn
Folks, I am looking for a Desktop Client which which will collate and display social media feeds 
As of now most of them are online solutions like curator.io and they are all freemium models 
What I am looking for is to collate and display feeds in a desktop client locally, this is the requirement my client has
So is there an open src framework out there I can build on or any ready to download clients ?
======
O_H_E
An RSS reader would come pretty close. Even thou major social media platforms
don't supply an official feed, the world is not short of unofficial and self-
hosted ones.

